# Best knot for 60 lb fluoro leader



## lampern (Aug 29, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a knot for tying 60 lb fluorocarbon leader material to a 7/0-8/0 size circle hook?

Thanks


----------



## Railroader (Aug 29, 2021)

Snell...No question about it.


----------



## Angel Eyes (Aug 30, 2021)

UNI knot works great on 80# test and is easy to learn. Whatever knot you tie make sure it’s lubricated when you cinch it.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 31, 2021)

Snell or non slip loop knot.


----------



## willie1971 (Aug 31, 2021)

I like uni for line to line attachment, as well as albright knot.  

Snelling for terminal tackle on larger hooks.

Uni and palomar for smaller hooks. Uni works with about any pound test.


----------



## lampern (Aug 31, 2021)

I'll try the snell for these larger hooks


----------



## willie1971 (Aug 31, 2021)

There are several ways to snell.... I tried many variations before I found one I liked (and can easily remember)!  I like to snell my founder hooks, even #2 and #4s.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 31, 2021)

Without question:
Palomar.
A tad harder with 60 but a very strong, double eye pass knot. Prolly wouldn't try the Double Palomar.






EPIC ?


----------



## lampern (Sep 1, 2021)

I love the palomar for braid. All I use for braid to hook connections


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 1, 2021)

With heavy line, a figure 8 is a reliable knot.


----------



## lampern (Sep 1, 2021)

The Seaguar blue label 60 lb is proving too stiff to snell properly to the hook

I'll keep trying


----------



## lampern (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 1, 2021)

lampern said:


> The Seaguar blue label 60 lb is proving too stiff to snell properly to the hook
> 
> I'll keep trying



That's what I use and don't have any problems snelling.
What are you running into?

Pulling it tight?

Edit: I'll add, with a straight shank circle hook, you'll miss a lot of hook ups it you don't use a snell knot.


----------



## lampern (Sep 1, 2021)

Getting good wraps so it pulls tight and even


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 2, 2021)

This is how I tie it.

No, that's not me in the video.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> This is how I tie it.
> 
> No, that's not me in the video.


Have always used Palomar for terminal tackle. Never tried a snell. Looks fairly simple. So it's better with circle hooks? They're about all I use these days other than what comes on a lure or if on occasion when I use a jig head.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 3, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Have always used Palomar for terminal tackle. Never tried a snell. Looks fairly simple. So it's better with circle hooks? They're about all I use these days other than what comes on a lure or if on occasion when I use a jig head.



If you're using an Octopus style hook.
A Palomar is OK.
Hard to explain typing but:

A circle hook is designed to rotate for a good hook set.
An Octopus with the eye bent backwards will rotate the point of the hook.]

A straight shank circle hook needs to be tied so the line still rotates the hook point.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2021)

I normally use octopus style. Prefer Gamakatsu. Still might have to try it. Your girlfriend made it look easy. Did she do a tutorial on tying a  loop knot?


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2021)

First try. Not too bad.


----------



## lampern (Sep 3, 2021)

Snelling 20-30 isn’t bad

I got some 40 lb to try

Not Seaguar though. 

AFTCO brand made in Japan also


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2021)

lampern said:


> Snelling 20-30 isn’t bad
> 
> I got some 40 lb to try
> 
> ...




That's 60 lb Vanish by Berkly. Hooked the hook on a boat cleat and wrapped line around palm and used needle nose on the tag end. Just with my hands I could never do it.


----------



## lampern (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2021)

lampern said:


> View attachment 1102169


Sounds like that stuff is pretty stiff. Part of what makes it so good I imagine.  I know with the Berkeley I still had to do a lot of manipulation of the coils to pull it tight. Took a few minutes to tighten it up. Probably couldn't deal with that stuff. I bought the Vanish at Wally World today after reading about Mr. Kansas's comments. Been getting bit off a fair amount on live pinfish. Thought I would try as  I usually use lighter because I'm not satisfied with the knot I get with heavier leaders.


----------



## lampern (Sep 3, 2021)

I've always crimped the Blue Label 60-90 lb (the Bass Pro is the exact same stuff) because its so stiff but that is not the best way to attach a hook.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 4, 2021)

This is 60lb. Segaur on a 5/O VMC hook.
Tied a little different from the video.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 4, 2021)

Full disclosure.
The easiest snell knot to tie, and the one I use most, is in this video.
It just requires both ends of the leader to be free.
The previous video is the one I use if I'm replacing a lost hook and not cutting the entire leader free.


----------



## Beehaw (Sep 5, 2021)

There is some good info on YT about palomar not being the best know for anything that you "pull" set the hook, like a circle or some chatterbait style in freshwater.  

Uni know seems to be preferable for this type of terminal tackle.  It has to do with the friction caused when you pull, as opposed to snatch, and what that does to fluoro or mono.

I have made the change on my freshwater set ups.


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 5, 2021)

I haven't watched those videos yet so I may be repeating what someone else has said but here goes.
For several years I've been snelling all my worm hooks when Largemouth bass fishing, I had to work some things out but I'm happy with it now. My hookup ratio has definitely improved.
Holding the hook with the bend and point "Up" I run my standing line down through the eye. Then pull enough through to tie a good Uni knot. 3 or 4 loops is generally enough but I like to have at least 5.
I begin pulling the knot dry and use my fingers to keep the loops where I want them. When the knot begins to tighten I spit wet it good and hold the tag in with pliers. I work the knot tight using the pliers and with my hand wrapped around the standing end. Usually with a leather piece to protect my hand.
The knot is tight when when the loops are pressed against each other with no gaps and tops of the loops are beginning to flatten.
FWIW I find Berkely to be too stiff for me to tie good knots in. I now use Seaguar premium Flouro leader material.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 20, 2021)

If you want a circle hook to work right, you need to snell knot it with the line going through the eye how it is depicted in most of the pictures, ie, the trailing line exiting the eye on the side of the barb.


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 21, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> This is how I tie it.
> 
> No, that's not me in the video.


Darcy is starting to show her age. ?


----------

